# Lotus Smart Suite



## Nicko1998 (13 Juli 2021)

Ja, ich arbeite tatsächlich noch mit diesem alten Schinken, und das seit Jahrzehnten. Leider hat meine Festplatte den Geist aufgegeben und Windows 10 mag sich nicht mit der Installations-CD anfreunden - beim Setup kommt bei 99% Fehlermeldung und Abbruch. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich die Anwendung downloaden kann bzw. eine CD erhalten kann, die unter Windows 10 läuft?  Seltsamerweise marschiert die Anwendung beim Acer-PC meiner Frau unter Windows 10 - ist ein etwas älteres Modell. Offenbar lief es früher mal auch unter 10. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## jupp11 (13 Juli 2021)

Versuchs doch mal hier https://de.freedownloadmanager.org/Windows-PC/Lotus-SmartSuite.html

oder hier https://lotus-smartsuite.software.informer.com/Sicherer-download/


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Juli 2021)

Leider tut sich bei  beiden Links nichts - jedenfalls kann nichts heruntergeladen werden. Seltsamerweise konnte ich Lotus auf dem Notebook meiner Frau - hat auch Windows 10 - problemlos mit der CD installieren, ebenso auf deren Vorgänger Acer, ebenfalls mit Windows 10. Nur bei meinem HP mit der neuen Festplatte kommt beim Installationsvorgang nach dem Hinweis "Dateien werden auf Festplatte kopiert" dann die Meldung "Fehler beim Erstellen eines Ordners 0 123 : Postcopyconfig123 : 2929"  Naja, wenigstens auf den anderen beiden Notebooks gehts problemlos. Seltsam!


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2021)

Hast Du mal drüber nachgedacht, auf eine Office-Suite umzusteigen, die noch aktiv gepflegt wird?
Open Office oder Libre Office zum Beispiel?


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Juli 2021)

Klar! Meine Frau hat MS Office drauf. Wird wohl keine andere Lösung geben, denn Lotus ist tot. Hatte auch mal Lotus Symphony getestet, ist aber zur SmartSuite nicht kompatibel. Wenn man sich halt jahrelang an Lotus gewöhnte - mein früherer Arbeitgeber im Bankenbereich, RZ Fiducia und GAD, hatte bis zu meinem Renteneintritt Lotus 123, AmiPro und WordPro als Standardanwendungen (sind inzwischen aber auch auf MS Office umgestiegen).


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2021)

Ich hab auch mit Ami Pro angefangen. Irgendwann muss man aber den Absprung wagen...


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2021)

Heiko schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss man aber den Absprung wagen...


Vor allem jetzt!


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Windows 10 läuft


Demnächst kommt Windows 11. Alle Computer mit Win10, deren Hardware tauglich ist, werden ein Upgrade über die Updatefunktion bekommen. 
Einige Aussichten und die Systemanforderungen werden hier anwenderfreundlich erklärt:

https://www.t-online.de/digital/sof...-sich-microsofts-betriebssystem-aendern-.html


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juli 2021)

M$ rührt die Werbtrommel und nervt ständig unter Benachrichtigungen:
Aktualisieren Sie auf das neue Windows 11-Betriebssystem | Microsoft
Im selben Atemzug wird mir mitgeteilt, dass mein PC nicht geeignet ist für W11
O-Ton M$:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Windows 10 und Windows 11?"
> 
> Windows 11 bietet die gesamte Leistung und Sicherheit von Windows 10 mit einem neu gestalteten und aktualisierten Erscheinungsbild. Es umfasst auch neue Tools, Sounds und Apps. Jedes Detail wurde berücksichtigt. All dies kommt zusammen, um Ihnen ein erfrischendes Erlebnis auf Ihrem PC zu bieten.


Wenn`s nicht mehr ist, kann ich es verkraften. Der Support von W10 geht bis 2025.
Bis dahin fließt viel Wasser den Rhein runter.
(falls es bis dahin so weiter regnet wie im Augenblick)


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Juli 2021)

Hab die Installation der Lotus Smartsuite über die CD tatsächlich geschafft. Hab einfach einen Ordner im Verzeichnis Programme(x86) angelegt mit der Bezeichnung 0 123 : Postcopyconfig123 : 2929 (die zuvor angezeigte Fehlermeldung). Und alles wurde ordnungsgemäß installiert und funktioniert super. Trotzdem werde ich wohl ansteuern, auf MS Office umzusteigen. Wir haben 3 Lizenzen: Mein Sohn, meine Schwiegertochter und meine Frau. Werde wohl eine vierte Lizenz erwerben.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2021)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wir haben 3 Lizenzen


Ich nutze übrigens Office 365 Family (auch gewerbsmäßig). Das kostet pro Jahr 99 € und eine Lizenz können zugleich 5 Nutzer verwenden, jeder einzelne mit bis zu 5 Geräten. Da ist die ganze Familie versorgt und Freunde, die sich an den jährlichen Kosten beteiligen. Mit einer teuren Vollversion fährt man vermutlich mit der Zeit billiger aber das ist eine Einstellungssache.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Juli 2021)

Mein Sohn zahlt auch 99 Euro für die Lizenzen. Er kommt morgen aus dem Urlaub zurück und ist Sonntag bei uns. Sicher hat er auch diese Family-Lizenz. Er soll mal nachsehen.


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das kostet pro Jahr 99 € und eine Lizenz können zugleich 5 Nutzer verwenden, jeder einzelne mit bis zu 5 Geräten.


Ich glaube aber, dass das nur 5 Installationen sein dürfen.


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2021)

Nein - eine Lizenz für bis zu 5 (Familien-) Nutzer, von denen der Inhaber die anderen 4 über das MS- Portal einladen muss. Jeder der beteiligten Nutzer kann dann mit seiner Kennung zum Microsoft-Konto max. 5 Geräte verwenden.

Der Lizenz-Inhaber, der der auch das Abo bezahlt, hat das Recht, Familien-Mitglieder über sein MS-Konto wieder auszuladen. Dann funktioniert bei den ausgeschlossenen Office nur noch  eingeschränkt oder eigentlich gar nicht mehr und plärrt nach einer Lizenz.


----------



## Heiko (17 Juli 2021)

Ok, dann haben die das irgendwann (mal wieder) geändert.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juli 2021)

Mein Sohn hatte noch eine Lizenz frei. Die WordPro- und Lotus 123-Dateien lassen sich super in Word und Excel konvertieren. Problem also gelöst.


----------

